# DirecTV Stream



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

So, if someone tries to switch from D* satellite to D* Stream, are they going to have the boring fight with the 'retention' department, or will the two sides play nice?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

TDK1044 said:


> So, if someone tries to switch from D* satellite to D* Stream, are they going to have the boring fight with the 'retention' department, or will the two sides play nice?


First you need to CANCELL D*TV (unless your account was moved to AT&T) then all you have to do is SIGN UP for AT&T Stream --they are standalone products now.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not aware of any stories from DTV subs who were able to get any kind of special deal if they switched over to AT&T TV. They just cancelled DTV and signed up for AT&T TV the same as any other new customer. Who knows if anything will change in that regard come this Thursday when AT&T TV becomes DTV Stream.

It looks like the offer for one free year of HBO Max with the Choice package and above may go away come Thursday. No changes in terms of pricing are expected based on what the company has said so far. We'll see if they sweeten the deal in some other way...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> So, if someone tries to switch from D* satellite to D* Stream, are they going to have the boring fight with the 'retention' department, or will the two sides play nice?


Same fight


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I went into my local AT&T store to ask about migrating from DirecTV satellite to DirecTV stream. They told me that I'd have to cancel DirecTV before I could create a DirecTV stream account. So, I asked about lag time. If I cancel D*, does it disappear immediately, before I've even installed D* Stream? Do I have a day or two? She had no idea.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

TDK1044 said:


> I went into my local AT&T store to ask about migrating from DirecTV satellite to DirecTV stream. They told me that I'd have to cancel DirecTV before I could create a DirecTV stream account. So, I asked about lag time. If I cancel D*, does it disappear immediately, before I've even installed D* Stream? Do I have a day or two? She had no idea.


IIRC, when I cancelled DTV years ago, the signal went dead that day. Now, how long it takes for their system to process the fact that you're no longer a DTV customer and therefore are allowed to sign up for DTV Stream, IDK.

I do know that once you've signed up, you can begin streaming the service immediately on whatever compatible devices you have. (If you order their box, it will obviously take a bit for it to arrive at your house.) I remember reading a long time ago that, for billing purposes, your first month started either on the day you first logged in and began streaming or X days after signing up, whichever came first. Don't know if that's still accurate.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, I'm not aware of any stories from DTV subs who were able to get any kind of special deal if they switched over to AT&T TV. They just cancelled DTV and signed up for AT&T TV the same as any other new customer. Who knows if anything will change in that regard come this Thursday when AT&T TV becomes DTV Stream.
> 
> It looks like the offer for one free year of HBO Max with the Choice package and above may go away come Thursday. No changes in terms of pricing are expected based on what the company has said so far. We'll see if they sweeten the deal in some other way...


That's what I did, cancelled sat and went to stream. No special deals. Now, that is how it is now. Tomorrow? Who knows?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

TDK1044 said:


> I went into my local AT&T store to ask about migrating from DirecTV satellite to DirecTV stream. They told me that I'd have to cancel DirecTV before I could create a DirecTV stream account. So, I asked about lag time. If I cancel D*, does it disappear immediately, before I've even installed D* Stream? Do I have a day or two? She had no idea.


It depends on where you are at. In some states they cancel at the end of your current billing period so there is no refund. Some states don't allow that and they can cancel the minute you tell them to and they have to refund the balance of your current billing period. Just depends on how your state lets them deal with cancellations.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’m baffled at the thought you’d need to cancel DIRECTV sat first. Why? I see no reason they wouldn’t let someone sign up for both at the same time.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I'm baffled at the thought you'd need to cancel DIRECTV sat first. Why? I see no reason they wouldn't let someone sign up for both at the same time.


It is ATT's rule for some unknown reason.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> It depends on where you are at. In some states they cancel at the end of your current billing period so there is no refund. Some states don't allow that and they can cancel the minute you tell them to and they have to refund the balance of your current billing period. Just depends on how your state lets them deal with cancellations.


Ah yes, I forgot that AT&T had changed this since I had DTV years ago. When I cancelled Uverse internet a few years back, I did it just barely into a new monthly billing cycle, right after I had fulfilled my one-year contract. They processed my cancellation and I shipped my gateway back via the UPS Store but they would not provide a prorated refund for all the days that they had already charged me for. They didn't explain to me when I cancelled that I should just keep the service until the end of that month since it was already paid for and they had changed their policy not to issue partial refunds. Just another stellar customer service experience with AT&T.

This is in TN, where our state government does very, very little to regulate businesses in order to protect consumers. May be different in other states, as you say.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

lparsons21 said:


> It is ATT's rule for some unknown reason.


So it may not be the rule for much longer, unless the new management believes that rule is a good thing.

You'd think they'd make it easy to migrate, as it is better to keep that customer than have them sign up for Sling TV instead because they can give it a try before canceling Directv.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like the transition from AT&T TV to DIRECTV Stream is beginning. Just popped over to atttv.com and clicking to order any of the packages no longer works. I expect that, come tomorrow, all of that will be handled inside a revamped directv.com site, with the old atttv.com URL auto-forwarding there, probably to the directv.com/stream sub-domain.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> IIRC, when I cancelled DTV years ago, the signal went dead that day.


To step around the steaming pile that is prorating, the terms were revised such that cancellation happened on your next billing date.


> Now, how long it takes for their system to process the fact that you're no longer a DTV customer and therefore are allowed to sign up for DTV Stream, IDK.


I've read anecdotal evidence that if you do it in a single call, it can happen immediately. Otherwise, I'd imagine that you would have to wait until your billing date passes at least but this is pure speculation.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> I'm baffled at the thought you'd need to cancel DIRECTV sat first. Why? I see no reason they wouldn't let someone sign up for both at the same time.


When I am logged into my DirecTV account via att.com it will let me add AT&T TV into my cart and the boxes that go with it but I've never proceeded to checkout. Not sure if it would reject the sale or not.

Might all change tomorrow though.

Just tried it again and now when I try to proceed to actually ordering AT&T TV I get the message:

"Looks like you already have a TV service with us. Please call 877.981.9710 to place your AT&T TV order."


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

NashGuy said:


> Ah yes, I forgot that AT&T had changed this since I had DTV years ago. When I cancelled Uverse internet a few years back, I did it just barely into a new monthly billing cycle, right after I had fulfilled my one-year contract. They processed my cancellation and I shipped my gateway back via the UPS Store but they would not provide a prorated refund for all the days that they had already charged me for. They didn't explain to me when I cancelled that I should just keep the service until the end of that month since it was already paid for and they had changed their policy not to issue partial refunds. Just another stellar customer service experience with AT&T.
> 
> This is in TN, where our state government does very, very little to regulate businesses in order to protect consumers. May be different in other states, as you say.


I'm in IL and they don't cancel until my next billing date so no refunds allowed here.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess you could put it in your spouse name? Or do they check the address?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> When I am logged into my DirecTV account via att.com it will let me add AT&T TV into my cart and the boxes that go with it but I've never proceeded to checkout. Not sure if it would reject the sale or not.
> 
> Might all change tomorrow though.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what happened before the changeover. If you had an account that you cancelled, if you try to resubscribe with that account user/password it won't let you, or at least not online.

Just add that to the other quirks with their service offerings.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> I'm baffled at the thought you'd need to cancel DIRECTV sat first. Why? I see no reason they wouldn't let someone sign up for both at the same time.


since when has att done anything that makes sense let alone benefit the consumer???


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Is just using a different email address an easy workaround? Or would you need to use a different persons name as well. 

What they need to do is get to the point it’s all one. One price. One set of channels. The only question is which hardware you use. Or even let you use both on the same account. Make it truly versatile.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Is just using a different email address an easy workaround? Or would you need to use a different persons name as well.
> 
> What they need to do is get to the point it's all one. One price. One set of channels. The only question is which hardware you use. Or even let you use both on the same account. Make it truly versatile.


Just an email change works fine, but it is just an irritant that other services don't have. The other irritant with subscriptions is when cancelling. It looks like you could do it with chat, which in itself is different from almost all other streaming services, but it actually doesn't work that way. Start chat, tell them you want to cancel and you have to call them to actually do it.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I finally spoke with someone at AT&T who understood that I wanted to set up D* Stream, run it for a week to make sure that it works well in my environment, and then cancel D* satellite. He helped me do exactly that. I now have Stream up and running in parallel with D* satellite. I'll call next week and cancel the satellite service.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> What they need to do is get to the point it's all one. One price. One set of channels. The only question is which hardware you use. Or even let you use both on the same account. Make it truly versatile.


They're getting pretty close on getting the channels the same, although the satellite version definitely still has various local stations plus a few national channels that DTV Stream lacks.

As for having the pricing be the same, the only way that could work would be for the satellite service to do what DTV Stream has done: ditch the 2-yr contract and first-year promo pricing. But due to the much higher customer acquisition cost of the satellite service, that would also mean billing customers up-front for the full cost of the professional installation and equipment -- not sure what that might be, probably at least $200. Meanwhile, direct competitor Dish offers a reduced price for the length of their 2-yr contract and instead of charging an up-front install fee gives sign-ups a $100 gift card. And cable providers also often have new customer promo deals and no installation charge. So it's hard to see how DTV satellite could adopt the same pricing system as DTV Stream without totally destroying their ability to attract new customers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> I finally spoke with someone at AT&T who understood that I wanted to set up D* Stream, run it for a week to make sure that it works well in my environment, and then cancel D* satellite. He helped me do exactly that. I now have Stream up and running in parallel with D* satellite. I'll call next week and cancel the satellite service.


I'd be interested in your opinion of the DVD function. I'd drop D* today for the streaming version if the DVR function was about the same as D*'s DVR service.

Rich


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Rich said:


> I'd be interested in your opinion of the DVD function. I'd drop D* today for the streaming version if the DVR function was about the same as D*'s DVR service.


Some other former DTV satellite subs who now have DTV Stream have posted about it over on the long-running AT&T TV review thread here:

ATT TV - a little review

The main downsides versus a Genie DVR are that the cloud DVR on DTV Stream will auto-delete your recordings after 90 days and limit you to 30 episodes of any single series. You can pause/buffer live TV at least 60 minutes (using their box as well as their apps now) but only on the channel you're currently viewing; no "double-play" buffer on two channels like Genie offers. Don't think there's any kind of skip-to-tick feature during playback. You can click left/right to skip back/forward by X seconds. On the box and in some apps, you get a big thumbnail preview during FF and rewind but it's not full-screen like on a Genie. Can't do slo-mo playback at all. Not sure how many different speeds are offered during FF/rewind seek. Also, there's no way to manually pad recording times. Don't think there's any way to only keep the first or last X number of episodes in a series. You just set a series to record once or all episodes.

OTOH, you get unlimited storage and unlimited simultaneous recordings. Tuners don't exist. Recording times for most (but apparently not all) live sports events that run long are now automatically extended without any user input. But to be safe, might be a good idea to click to record whatever show is scheduled to air after the game, just in case. Another advantage of the cloud DVR is that your recording isn't affected if your signal goes out (e.g. rain fade) or you have a power or equipment failure at your home. Your internet might go out but when you're back online, your cloud DVR recordings should be there waiting for you on their servers. Also, with DTV Stream, you can use voice commands via the remote (definitely on their box, not sure about the app) to control playback, e.g. "Skip forward three minutes." And of course all your recordings (as well as the rest of the service) are available on pretty much any screen, both in your house as well as away from home if you have an internet connection. (No ability to download cloud DVR recordings for offline playback, though.)

I don't think you can really say that their cloud DVR is "about the same" as their Genie DVR. In some ways inferior, in some ways better.


----------



## Teetertotter (Jul 23, 2020)

If I switch December of this year.......it will be YTTV. I'll do the trial or one month thing first, and they do have the programming we need, for the most part. There are a couple programming sacrifices right now. We have his and hers TV's and she has no issue with streaming and willing to learn new set-up. We will see what happens.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Teetertotter said:


> If I switch December of this year.......it will be YTTV. I'll do the trial or one month thing first, and they do have the programming we need, for the most part. There are a couple programming sacrifices right now. We have his and hers TV's and she has no issue with streaming and willing to learn new set-up. We will see what happens.


Yeah, if you're comfortable with streaming and the YTTV user interface, and you can do without RSNs, then YTTV is probably the overall best value. And if you need the three Hallmark channels or Game Show Network, all of which YTTV lacks, you can pick them up (in HD with 3-mo DVR) for $8/mo in the separate Frndly TV app. Besides Hallmark, it has several other family-friendly channels too which are generally missing on YTTV.

Live TV - 3 Hallmark Channels, UPtv & More | Frndly TV


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> I'd be interested in your opinion of the DVD function. I'd drop D* today for the streaming version if the DVR function was about the same as D*'s DVR service.
> 
> Rich


I was a 20 year DirecTV customer and just switched to stream a few months ago. The cloud DVR is 'good enough' overall and honestly better in most ways that matter to me. I have most of the streaming services as well so recordings are less critical than ever honestly. I'm extremely happy with the service and saving 33% of what I was spending with satellite. The box is great and with the same channel numbers as satellite made the transition easy.


----------



## rcodey (May 28, 2007)

Does Directv Stream have a sports extra package like DirecTV ? That is all the regional sports channels outside of your market .


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

rcodey said:


> Does Directv Stream have a sports extra package like DirecTV ? That is all the regional sports channels outside of your market .


No


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

What's the difference between using the Direct TV Stream app vs using their box for $5 x month? I mean on my Direct TV (satellite) remote for example there's an INFO button, etc. Is it the same with the streaming box vs the app? Is the box more functional?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> What's the difference between using the Direct TV Stream app vs using their box for $5 x month? I mean on my Direct TV (satellite) remote for example there's an INFO button, etc. Is it the same with the streaming box vs the app? Is the box more functional?


The DirecTV Stream app varies in functionality depending on which streaming box you are using.

Their box is more functional and laid out to make interacting with the service more convenient. IMO, if you like the service give strong consideration to getting the box. The remote for it is much like the satellite remote or cable box remote.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Can you just get an app on the tv? I have two rokus and one Sony Android TV. The Sony Android TV (X900H) is the primary TV and it would be nice not having to deal with any inputs. All the things are right there, Netflix, Disney+, Discovery+, SiriusXM, Youtube, etc... The Sony remote does voice and one of my Roku's also has voice.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Can you just get an app on the tv? I have two rokus and one Sony Android TV. The Sony Android TV (X900H) is the primary TV and it would be nice not having to deal with any inputs. All the things are right there, Netflix, Disney+, Discovery+, SiriusXM, Youtube, etc... The Sony remote does voice and one of my Roku's also has voice.


In spite of DirecTV Stream's box being an AndroidTV based box they consciously chose not to provide an app for other AndroidTV based devices and no one has a clue why.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Some other former DTV satellite subs who now have DTV Stream have posted about it over on the long-running AT&T TV review thread here:
> 
> ATT TV - a little review
> 
> ...


Not being able to pad baseball and football games is a problem. All I want is a DVR function that allows me to do the obvious things, trickplay, padding programs. I don't care about storage or capacity, I don't archive anything and all I care about is sports as far as D* goes. I watch a game or a fight and delete it. I have four TV sets that I use during the course of a normal day, I'm not gonna go out and buy overpriced, dedicated remotes when I have ATVs on every set.

Rich


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Janice805 said:


> What's the difference between using the Direct TV Stream app vs using their box for $5 x month? I mean on my Direct TV (satellite) remote for example there's an INFO button, etc. Is it the same with the streaming box vs the app? Is the box more functional?


It's really all about the remote, which is customized specifically for the service. You can see a picture of it here, with all its buttons, versus a simple Roku streaming remote. If you use their app for Roku/Apple TV/Fire TV, you're obviously going to be doing more clicking around to select menu options on screen since those remotes don't have direct shortcut buttons for things like Guide, DVR List, Record, Last Channel, etc. Also, you have channel numbers (the same ones DTV satellite uses) on their box, while the apps do not have channel numbers (since the remote for Roku, etc. lack 0-9 buttons).


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Rich said:


> Not being able to pad baseball and football games is a problem. All I want is a DVR function that allows me to do the obvious things, trickplay, padding programs. I don't care about storage or capacity, I don't archive anything and all I care about is sports as far as D* goes. I watch a game or a fight and delete it. I have four TV sets that I use during the course of a normal day, I'm not gonna go out and buy overpriced, dedicated remotes when I have ATVs on every set.


The latest app update (with the DTV Stream rebranding on it) states that it includes:

Pause Live TV for up to 60 minutes
Most sports recordings will be automatically extended if the broadcast exceeds the scheduled time
We'll see what "most sports recordings" means, I guess. Major sports like baseball and football might consistently be covered while less popular events aren't. Who knows.

Seems like it would be such a trivial thing for them to build into their DVR menus the option to start and/or stop a specific recording or all recording X minutes early or late. But there are lots of things that I can't understand why, nearly five years after launching, they have failed to do to improve this streaming platform. It's a testament to AT&T's poor management, I suppose.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Just saw a commercial for D* on the weather channel advertising their sports - it said at the end “D*, we are sports”


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

The cloud DVR is importante, another thing they should have is all channel should be recorded automatically for 7 days, that would solve the problem with live events that run late or if you forgot to record something or didn't know of a program before hand.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I must admit that I'm very impressed with D*Stream. I have exactly the same package of channels for $40 less each month. I decided to purchase the Stream box rather than pay $5 a month for it. The picture quality is very good, and I like the remote. Two of my apps were already preloaded on the device, and I quickly downloaded and installed my other three apps. So, now it's really easy navigating from channels available through the guide, to channels available on my apps. Because the DVR is cloud based, I love being able to use my phone to find and add a new series to record, even if the show isn't currently transmitting. The only thing I haven't found is the equivalent of the series manager. I can see the upcoming recordings, but not the full list of all shows set to record.


----------



## delaluz (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a couple of questions about Direct Stream:
1) I will subscribe to NBA League Pass for the 21-22 season. Currently with Directv satellite service all NBA league pass live games offer you the choice of watching the home team announcers or the away team announcers. Any idea if the Directv Stream will offer both sets of announcers for NBA league pass games. My current TV provider only offers one set of announcers per game and 90% of the time it is not the announcers for the two teams I follow. This is the main reason I am switching TV providers.

2) With the DVR function do you have to wait until a program has completed before watching it? Or could you start watching the program from the beginning while the DVR is recording the rest of the program?

Thanks!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> I must admit that I'm very impressed with D*Stream. I have exactly the same package of channels for $40 less each month. I decided to purchase the Stream box rather than pay $5 a month for it. The picture quality is very good, and I like the remote. Two of my apps were already preloaded on the device, and I quickly downloaded and installed my other three apps. So, now it's really easy navigating from channels available through the guide, to channels available on my apps. Because the DVR is cloud based, I love being able to use my phone to find and add a new series to record, even if the show isn't currently transmitting. The only thing I haven't found is the equivalent of the series manager. I can see the upcoming recordings, but not the full list of all shows set to record.


Yeh no series manager But minus a few quirks and some channels it really does blow regular Directv out of the water


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Yeh no series manager But minus a few quirks and some channels it really does blow regular Directv out of the water


Awww. Do they have a free trial period?

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Awww. Do they have a free trial period?
> 
> Rich


Yes, new customers can cancel within 2 weeks of activation and get a refund. It is in the very small print on the website.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I think I'm going to "try" Direct TV Stream starting on 09/01/21 (even though I have DTV Satellite). That way I can experiment to see how I like it and also see if by using it and my other streaming services I exceed my 1.2 TB data limit. I go to sleep with the TV on but with streaming wouldn't it eventually disconnect from the internet (hopefully)? Like after watching something recorded. Doesn't it ask if you want to keep it or delete it? If no response it disconnects or no?

If I like it and then order the BOX, can the box easily be moved from room to room if I want to use the box vs the app in my alternate TV viewing area?


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> I think I'm going to "try" Direct TV Stream starting on 09/01/21 (even though I have DTV Satellite). That way I can experiment to see how I like it and also see if by using it and my other streaming services I exceed my 1.2 TB data limit. I go to sleep with the TV on but with streaming wouldn't it eventually disconnect from the internet (hopefully)? Like after watching something recorded. Doesn't it ask if you want to keep it or delete it? If no response it disconnects or no?
> 
> If I like it and then order the BOX, can the box easily be moved from room to room if I want to use the box vs the app in my alternate TV viewing area?


yes, the box is small and just a power cord an hdmi connection.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> The latest app update (with the DTV Stream rebranding on it) states that it includes:
> 
> Pause Live TV for up to 60 minutes
> Most sports recordings will be automatically extended if the broadcast exceeds the scheduled time
> ...


I tried recording the Giants game on Sunday and it seems to have gotten the whole game, but I haven't tried the Yankees since the recent update yet, which has been problematic in the past. I don't trust it to be honest and I'll "pad" by recording the shows afterwards. To me this is the biggest omission, the ability to manually pad something. I give them kudos for trying autopadding, but twice already i recorded a game that I wanted to watch and it cut off once in the middle of a hockey game and another time in the 8th inning of a baseball game. So it's not reliable to use right now.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> I must admit that I'm very impressed with D*Stream. I have exactly the same package of channels for $40 less each month. I decided to purchase the Stream box rather than pay $5 a month for it. The picture quality is very good, and I like the remote. Two of my apps were already preloaded on the device, and I quickly downloaded and installed my other three apps. So, now it's really easy navigating from channels available through the guide, to channels available on my apps. Because the DVR is cloud based, I love being able to use my phone to find and add a new series to record, even if the show isn't currently transmitting. The only thing I haven't found is the equivalent of the series manager. I can see the upcoming recordings, but not the full list of all shows set to record.


You could go to the DirecTV app and also setup a record with the search function and record without it being in the recent guide.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Yes, new customers can cancel within 2 weeks of activation and get a refund. It is in the very small print on the website.


Yeah, I found it last night. I'm gonna take it for a ride at the end of September. If the DVR function doesn't aggravate me too much...

Rich


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> You could go to the DirecTV app and also setup a record with the search function and record without it being in the recent guide.


Yes, but what you can't find is a list of all the shows you've set to record that are not recording in the next two weeks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> Yes, but what you can't find is a list of all the shows you've set to record that are not recording in the next two weeks.


The DVR function is beginning to aggravate me...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> Yes, but what you can't find is a list of all the shows you've set to record that are not recording in the next two weeks.


What else is wrong with the DVR function? I'm beginning to regret a decision I haven't even made yet.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> The DVR function is beginning to aggravate me...
> 
> Rich


If you are expecting cloud DVR to work just like your DirecTV satellite one, you will always be aggravated.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> If you are expecting cloud DVR to work just like your DirecTV satellite one, you will always be aggravated.


Trickplay is the thing that interests me the most. This is subjective; I have to try it myself. Trials usually don't go well, and I'll probably cancel after a day or two, but I want to try it-nothing to lose.

Have you purchased one of the new ATV remotes? They make the touchpad easier to use.

Rich


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Rich said:


> What else is wrong with the DVR function? I'm beginning to regret a decision I haven't even made yet.
> 
> Rich


You can't extend a recording time, Rich. The cloud based DVR records each show at the specified duration.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Trickplay is the thing that interests me the most. This is subjective; I have to try it myself. Trials usually don't go well, and I'll probably cancel after a day or two, but I want to try it-nothing to lose.
> 
> Have you purchased one of the new ATV remotes? They make the touchpad easier to use.
> 
> Rich


No I haven't. Since the older remote works just fine with VOD service, and I no longer use live streaming service, the remote isn't an issue.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich said:


> Yeah, I found it last night. I'm gonna take it for a ride at the end of September. If the DVR function doesn't aggravate me too much...
> 
> Rich


Don't get me wrong, the DVR is actually pretty good. Missing a couple of advanced features like skip to tick and record just your team (for example, setting a recording up for New York Rangers gave me every NHL game). But, since I pay for the unlimited cloud storage, I just delete what I don't want to watch and there's no limit on the number of tuners. Want to record 5 things at once? Go for it. No rain fade issue, no used up all my tuners issue, and if you lose your internet connection, it still records. And while YTTV sometimes uses an On Demand version (complete with forced commercials) DirecTV Stream doesn't do that. And I've had no real glitches recording where with a traditional DVR, every so often you might get a "bum" recording.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

TDK1044 said:


> Yes, but what you can't find is a list of all the shows you've set to record that are not recording in the next two weeks.


Yeah, this is another weird decision that they made in designing the cloud DVR. After two decades in existence, DVR UI/UX design was pretty well perfected. I don't understand their decision to try to change things by, say, omitting a page showing all your series recordings (or as TiVo called them "Season Passes").


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> Don't get me wrong, the DVR is actually pretty good. Missing a couple of advanced features like skip to tick and record just your team (for example, setting a recording up for New York Rangers gave me every NHL game). But, since I pay for the unlimited cloud storage, I just delete what I don't want to watch and there's no limit on the number of tuners. Want to record 5 things at once? Go for it. No rain fade issue, no used up all my tuners issue, and if you lose your internet connection, it still records. *And while YTTV sometimes uses an On Demand version (complete with forced commercials)* DirecTV Stream doesn't do that. And I've had no real glitches recording where with a traditional DVR, every so often you might get a "bum" recording.


I thought YTTV did away with that?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> I thought YTTV did away with that?


Kind of. They don't substitute a VOD for a DVR'd event but they still intermix VOD and DVR content. To me that makes their DVR just a bit messy.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

b4pjoe said:


> I thought YTTV did away with that?


They did, last year.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Seems like it would be such a trivial thing for them to build into their DVR menus the option to start and/or stop a specific recording or all recording X minutes early or late.


Doing so would create a situation where they would have to keep (or possibly index) a recording for each customer. The cloud DVR model is generally predicated on the idea that everyone is sharing a DVR that makes a recording of everything. If everyone was doing their own start and stop times, that economy of scale would be compromised. Indexing a single master recording should be possible but it probably isn't trivial.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

harsh said:


> Doing so would create a situation where they would have to keep (or possibly index) a recording for each customer. The cloud DVR model is generally predicated on the idea that everyone is sharing a DVR that makes a recording of everything. If everyone was doing their own start and stop times, that economy of scale would be compromised. Indexing a single master recording should be possible but it probably isn't trivial.


Yeah, but I'm not sure that DTV Stream isn't keeping separate recordings for each customer any way. If they just have a single master recording of each show on each channel, then why don't you get the full show in your DVR library if you click to begin recording halfway through (as is the case on FuboTV)? My understanding is that you'll only have a recording that starts from the moment when you clicked record.

If they are in fact doing a single master recording, it would seem like maybe they'd just have separate hard drives filling up with each channel's elapsed video stream, day after day, with metadata attached identifying the various program names and their start and stop times on the drive. If that's how it was done, and someone set up a recording that began one minute early and ended 30 minutes late, then the system could just give them access to that expanded scope of time on the master recording for their version of the recorded show.

I have no idea if DTV Stream is replacing the originally aired commercials in DVR recordings with different, perhaps user-targeted, ads during playback. The was originally what AT&T had planned to do but I think a lot of their plans with regard to AT&T TV, as well as their targeted ad platform Xander, never materialized...


----------



## hsedsie (Jan 3, 2008)

If you record a program(s) with DTV Stream and stop in the middle can you go back later and resume from that point? Also, is there 5.1 capability with DTV Stream on Firestick or Roku?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, but I'm not sure that DTV Stream isn't keeping separate recordings for each customer any way.


There are legal issues offering shared recordings. Many can be overcome by contracts allowing shared recordings. Relying on contracts means the channel gets a say in how content is recorded. Relying on the law is more limiting and is where you will see more user initiated prior to air time recordings.

If I recall correctly Aereo claimed that their recordings were individual but storage space was saved by sharing similar blocks of content on their servers. So if I recorded channel 11 from Noon to 1pm and you recorded channel 11 from Noon to 1 pm we would end up with effectively similar blocks of data - duplicate blocks could be discarded. By their theory that still fit the rules requiring individual recordings per customer. Aereo's other claims (primarily "everyone is getting their own unique antenna") led to their downfall.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> There are legal issues offering shared recordings. Many can be overcome by contracts allowing shared recordings. Relying on contracts means the channel gets a say in how content is recorded. Relying on the law is more limiting and is where you will see more user initiated prior to air time recordings.
> 
> If I recall correctly Aereo claimed that their recordings were individual but storage space was saved by sharing similar blocks of content on their servers. So if I recorded channel 11 from Noon to 1pm and you recorded channel 11 from Noon to 1 pm we would end up with effectively similar blocks of data - duplicate blocks could be discarded. By their theory that still fit the rules requiring individual recordings per customer. Aereo's other claims (primarily "everyone is getting their own unique antenna") led to their downfall.


Yeah, there are definitely legal issues regarding shared recordings but a cable TV service like DTV Stream would just build that into their carriage contracts with the various networks if they were going to use it as part of their DVR platform. Aereo obviously had no such contracts in place since they just corded OTA signals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> ... a cable TV service like DTV Stream would just build that into their carriage contracts with the various networks if they were going to use it as part of their DVR platform.


They may WANT to build it into their carriage contracts, but they can't guarantee that they get what they want. Contracts are a mixture of what both sides want.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

hsedsie said:


> If you record a program(s) with DTV Stream and stop in the middle can you go back later and resume from that point? Also, is there 5.1 capability with DTV Stream on Firestick or Roku?


Not quite sure what you mean by record a program and then stop in the middle. Do you mean, your recording something, you need to stop it then if you resume the record it starts where you left off? I don't think it works that way. If you stop a recording and then restart it, it's going to start where the show is at that point in time, just like any other DVR. But that's if you stop it intentionally. If you have a weather related issue that knocks out your internet, the recording will keep going since it's not dependent on your internet connection. If that's what you mean, than yes, even though YOU might not be able to watch anything due to your connection being down, the recording will still happen. It's an advantage of a cloud based system like this.

As far as I know, there is 5.1 from a streaming device (though I use their streaming box). I will test this later on my Roku and FS unless someone from here already knows the answer.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, 5.1 audio is there for shows offering it on other streaming devices. Most stuff is in 5.2 audio, but not quite all.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> You can't extend a recording time, Rich. The cloud based DVR records each show at the specified duration.


If that's all that's wrong with it, I can live with that. Thanks.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Don't get me wrong, the DVR is actually pretty good. Missing a couple of advanced features like skip to tick and record just your team (for example, setting a recording up for New York Rangers gave me every NHL game). But, since I pay for the unlimited cloud storage, I just delete what I don't want to watch and there's no limit on the number of tuners. Want to record 5 things at once? Go for it. No rain fade issue, no used up all my tuners issue, and if you lose your internet connection, it still records. And while YTTV sometimes uses an On Demand version (complete with forced commercials) DirecTV Stream doesn't do that. And I've had no real glitches recording where with a traditional DVR, every so often you might get a "bum" recording.


Thanks, I have to wait until the new shows begin then I'll step up and take the fourteen-day trial. My wife does record the wonderful content on the Hallmark channels and I see that's available on D*Stream so that shouldn't be an issue.

Rich


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich said:


> Thanks, I have to wait until the new shows begin then I'll step up and take the fourteen-day trial. My wife does record the wonderful content on the Hallmark channels and I see that's available on D*Stream so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Rich


I should mention that I'm saving $70 a month from DirecTV Sat. The other cavet that you should consider (as you are a Yankees fan as well) is that, well there's no WPIX. So you can get around that a few ways:

If you are just interested in WPIX for the Yankees games, you can watch all WPIX games on Amazon, if you have a Prime account.

If you watch content on there other than the Yankees games, for $5 a month I just use Locast. I supplement that with Channels DVR if I want to record any content ($8 a month plus you'd need a storage method. I already had a WD networked HD with works well with that) The Channels DVR is really terrific and I can actually record a lot of stuff besides Locast include much of what is on DirecTV Stream (not YES unfortunately but, oddly, NESN!)

The $70 month savings includes paying that extra $13 a month for Locast/Channels.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Thanks, I have to wait until the new shows begin then I'll step up and take the fourteen-day trial. My wife does record the wonderful content on the Hallmark channels and I see that's available on D*Stream so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Rich


I'm fortunate that I can get all the broadcast channels with an antenna and record them with a Recast, so I don't have a need for a live streamer that has them.

The only thing that might entice me back to a Live streamer is if the 'cable' channels come up with lots of must see TV but it doesn't seem that is where much of the new stuff will be that won't also be on a VOD service.

That said, if I were to have to choose which live streamer to pick DirecTV Stream would be a strong contender because it is, IMO, the best of the bunch.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I am getting rumblings we may get 4K channels soon


----------



## stoutman (Feb 8, 2003)

compnurd said:


> I am getting rumblings we may get 4K channels soon


The advertisement page says 24 instead of 8 mbps, which suggests it is coming.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

stoutman said:


> The advertisement page says 24 instead of 8 mbps, which suggests it is coming.


It's always said that


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Rich said:


> If that's all that's wrong with it, I can live with that. Thanks.
> 
> Rich


For the most part, sports are recorded to the end. They started that about a month ago.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I should mention that I'm saving $70 a month from DirecTV Sat. The other cavet that you should consider (as you are a Yankees fan as well) is that, well there's no WPIX. So you can get around that a few ways:
> 
> If you are just interested in WPIX for the Yankees games, you can watch all WPIX games on Amazon, if you have a Prime account.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't save much money initially, I have credits that drop my bill substantially. Those games from PIX on Amazon is there a way to record them, I don't watch games live.

Rich


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich said:


> I wouldn't save much money initially, I have credits that drop my bill substantially. Those games from PIX on Amazon is there a way to record them, I don't watch games live.
> 
> Rich


I don't think so, and I'm not sure if they are OnDemad for a bit after the game. Never thought to look.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

The process of cancelling D* satellite is really easy if you're moving to D*Stream. I called to cancel service yesterday morning. I got the e-mail from them today confirming the cancellation, and giving me instructions on how to return my Genie plus DVR. D* doesn't send you any boxes, you just put the equipment in bags and take it to a local Fed Ex store. They scan your account number off the confirmation e-mail that D* sends you, and they give you a receipt. That's it. Fed Ex does the rest. I'm all done in 24 hours.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

TDK1044 said:


> The process of cancelling D* satellite is really easy if you're moving to D*Stream. I called to cancel service yesterday morning. I got the e-mail from them today confirming the cancellation, and giving me instructions on how to return my Genie plus DVR. D* doesn't send you any boxes, you just put the equipment in bags and take it to a local Fed Ex store. They scan your account number off the confirmation e-mail that D* sends you, and they give you a receipt. That's it. Fed Ex does the rest. I'm all done in 24 hours.


They do send boxes sometimes, not often though.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TDK1044 said:


> I'm all done in 24 hours.


Were you at the end of your billing period and if so, did they prorate?


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

harsh said:


> Were you at the end of your billing period and if so, did they prorate?


Yes, it worked out well. I don't owe them any money, and they don't owe me any.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Just signed up for Direct TV Stream today and am going to try it for 2 - 4 weeks. If I think it will work out, I'll suspend my Direct TV (Satellite) account for a bit until I'm sure. So far, I totally am unimpressed with their STREAM version software. The Guide really sucks. Too big, not enough channels showing at a time, No channel numbers so my four major networks (ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX) are inter-dispersed all over the place in the middle of the guide. In every other service I've tried (and on Direct TV and Xfinity) they are together at the top of the guide. Also when you want to record a series, you don't have a choice of just record, or record series. You have to go to episodes then record series is there. Too many steps. Not user friendly.

Also to get to their main page with GUIDE, SETTINGS, DVR RECORDINGS, etc. It's really hard to find out how to do that. On my Roku you have to use the Arrow DOWN, and on my APPLE TV I still haven't found how to get to the main page. Then, when I programmed in my FAVORITES (channels) on my Roku, when I went to another device on a different TV I had to reprogram them all again. Geez. Oh well, it's only day 1.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Sounds like you didn't get the DirecTV Stream box/remote where I understand there are channel numbers at least. I don't have DirecTV Stream so I can't help much but I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> Just signed up for Direct TV Stream today and am going to try it for 2 - 4 weeks. If I think it will work out, I'll suspend my Direct TV (Satellite) account for a bit until I'm sure. So far, I totally am unimpressed with their STREAM version software. The Guide really sucks. Too big, not enough channels showing at a time, No channel numbers so my four major networks (ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX) are inter-dispersed all over the place in the middle of the guide. In every other service I've tried (and on Direct TV and Xfinity) they are together at the top of the guide. Also when you want to record a series, you don't have a choice of just record, or record series. You have to go to episodes then record series is there. Too many steps. Not user friendly.
> 
> Also to get to their main page with GUIDE, SETTINGS, DVR RECORDINGS, etc. It's really hard to find out how to do that. On my Roku you have to use the Arrow DOWN, and on my APPLE TV I still haven't found how to get to the main page. Then, when I programmed in my FAVORITES (channels) on my Roku, when I went to another device on a different TV I had to reprogram them all again. Geez. Oh well, it's only day 1.





b4pjoe said:


> Sounds like you didn't get the DirecTV Stream box/remote where I understand there are channel numbers at least. I don't have DirecTV Stream so I can't help much but I'm sure others will chime in.


So yeh you need there box for channel number order.. Otherwise across other devices they are in ABC Order... Not sure what to say about the guide.. That could be researched prior to signing up... I much prefer it over the very old and basic Directv guide... I cant figure out your recording issue.. If i want to record a show i just search for it then then i click on record and it gives me the options for the show or the series.. If you have there box the functions are like Directv.. If you see a show in the guide you want to record you hit the red button once for the show and twice for the series... On the apple TV you hit the menu button to get to the main menu


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

No I didn't. Just wanted to see if I like it.
You mean when you use their "box" the guide has channel numbers? How long does it take to get the box? If this doesn't work out for me then I assume they send you something to return the box?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> Just signed up for Direct TV Stream today and am going to try it for 2 - 4 weeks. If I think it will work out, I'll suspend my Direct TV (Satellite) account for a bit until I'm sure. So far, I totally am unimpressed with their STREAM version software. The Guide really sucks. Too big, not enough channels showing at a time, No channel numbers so my four major networks (ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX) are inter-dispersed all over the place in the middle of the guide. In every other service I've tried (and on Direct TV and Xfinity) they are together at the top of the guide. Also when you want to record a series, you don't have a choice of just record, or record series. You have to go to episodes then record series is there. Too many steps. Not user friendly.
> 
> Also to get to their main page with GUIDE, SETTINGS, DVR RECORDINGS, etc. It's really hard to find out how to do that. On my Roku you have to use the Arrow DOWN, and on my APPLE TV I still haven't found how to get to the main page. Then, when I programmed in my FAVORITES (channels) on my Roku, when I went to another device on a different TV I had to reprogram them all again. Geez. Oh well, it's only day 1.


That kind of brings up what would be a nice feature, a way to reorder channels so that your most frequent go to the top.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> No I didn't. Just wanted to see if I like it.
> You mean when you use their "box" the guide has channel numbers? How long does it take to get the box? If this doesn't work out for me then I assume they send you something to return the box?


Yes there box has a full fledged remote like Directv and the same channel numbers... If you order the box from them it takes usually 2 days to get it... If you cancel before the end of the trial period they send you a label to send the box back.. If you cancel after you have to pay the box off.. Most people buy used boxes off ebay because they cost less then half


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

With the box and the D* Stream remote, you can select either alphabetical or channel numbers on the guide, and also punch the channel numbers in on the remote. You also have the 'List' button to select your recordings.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TDK1044 said:


> Yes, it worked out well. I don't owe them any money, and they don't owe me any.


I was looking to establish a data point for those making the transition mid-cycle.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Does Direct Stream offer a "sports pack" for out of market RSNs? And has there been any word as to whether Direct Stream will offer the various sports subscription services such as Center Ice (if there is one this year)?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> That kind of brings up what would be a nice feature, a way to reorder channels so that your most frequent go to the top.


YouTubeTV does that.



Janice805 said:


> You mean when you use their "box" the guide has channel numbers? How long does it take to get the box?


You can get the "box" for $50 on ebay instead of $120? from them. It makes a nice little Android 10 streaming box if you decide you dont want to keep DirecTv stream, and want to go to say, YouTubeTV.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

zmancartfan said:


> Does Direct Stream offer a "sports pack" for out of market RSNs? And has there been any word as to whether Direct Stream will offer the various sports subscription services such as Center Ice (if there is one this year)?


No on the sports pack. And they offer NBA League pass only. There is no real point to offer extra innings or center ice when there box and whatever else has the apps for mlb.tv and nhl.tv or now ESPN+


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> YouTubeTV does that.
> 
> You can get the "box" for $50 on ebay instead of $120? from them. It makes a nice little Android 10 streaming box if you decide you dont want to keep DirecTv stream, and want to go to say, YouTubeTV.


DirecTV Stream sort of does that if you down arrow and your last channels are there, but it's not really as easily viewable as a grid guide. With channel numbers, it's not really a big deal, but on the app where you just have an alpha list, it can make it easier to find those channels you watch all the time. Or, at least give you the option to create multiple favorites lists like DirecTV Sat does (and DirecTV also has the quick access box that comes up that gives you a few programmable channels you can chose from.) For example, I have a favorites list that removes all channels I will never watch, but it keeps some channels I watch on occasion, but not all that often. I'd love to create another list that would include like the top 20 channels I watch.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Janice805 said:


> No I didn't. Just wanted to see if I like it.
> You mean when you use their "box" the guide has channel numbers? How long does it take to get the box? If this doesn't work out for me then I assume they send you something to return the box?


I recommend getting the box if you are satisfied with the overall service itself. It brings a much better experience, including a real remote and the familiar channel numbers. The App is adequate (I use it one one of my TVs) but I much prefer the box.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

raott said:


> I recommend getting the box if you are satisfied with the overall service itself. It brings a much better experience, including a real remote and the familiar channel numbers. The App is adequate (I use it one one of my TVs) but I much prefer the box.


Thats pretty much how we have it.. I have a box on any TV the family touches.... But just use the Apple TV in my office and 2 TV's in my bar that I use cause i could care less


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

compnurd said:


> No on the sports pack. And they offer NBA League pass only. There is no real point to offer extra innings or center ice when there box and whatever else has the apps for mlb.tv and nhl.tv or now ESPN+


Thanks. I figured it was a no on the sports pack, but I couldn't find an official answer.

FWIW, I mostly agree with you about there not being a need if the box has the native apps, but I'm not quite sure that ESPN+ will be equivalent to the broadcast CI package for the NHL (there's reportedly no more nhl.tv in the US.) ESPN has not said they will carry both home and away feeds for out of market teams, so Center Ice (if it's still available) might be the only way to fill that gap.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've been using YTTV since we canceled our physical Directv service, but looked into Directv Stream. I might consider it again at some point but the severe limitations on its DVR component -- additional $10 for "unlimited DVR" that's still limited to 3 months and offers other limitations on the number of series episodes you can record, etc. -- is a huge issue. They've got to provide more for the $$ than that, especially compared to the competition.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

DMRI2006 said:


> I've been using YTTV since we canceled our physical Directv service, but looked into Directv Stream. I might consider it again at some point but the severe limitations on its DVR component -- additional $10 for "unlimited DVR" that's still limited to 3 months and offers other limitations on the number of series episodes you can record, etc. -- is a huge issue. They've got to provide more for the $$ than that, especially compared to the competition.


I dont think they really need to... If we havent watched something in 90 days... We arent going to watch it.. If it gets deleted its probably on on demand to watch again.. The same goes for the 30 episodes...


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I dont think they really need to... If we havent watched something in 90 days... We arent going to watch it.. If it gets deleted its probably on on demand to watch again.. The same goes for the 30 episodes...


There are folks who save stuff to watch again at a later date. When I had the Genie, I'd have movies that I'd record when times were busy and watch when there's a down time. I might not get to it for months. Can't do that with stream, but it's not something that's a huge deal really. I'm just saying that there is a use case for it.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> There are folks who save stuff to watch again at a later date. When I had the Genie, I'd have movies that I'd record when times were busy and watch when there's a down time. I might not get to it for months. Can't do that with stream, but it's not something that's a huge deal really. I'm just saying that there is a use case for it.


But that type of viewing is dying Even my local company is now all Cloud DVR with limits. No more storing crap forever


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

compnurd said:


> I dont think they really need to... If we havent watched something in 90 days... We arent going to watch it.. If it gets deleted its probably on on demand to watch again.. The same goes for the 30 episodes...


I'm glad it fits your use case. It does not fit everyone's use case. I have a lot of content that has lived on my DVR much longer than 90 days. I don't need to find an on demand version to watch any of the content. I don't have to lose ISP bandwidth downloading that content again or put up with ads that cannot be skipped (in content with advertising). In home DVR service better fits my use case (and I can still use on demand as needed).


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

James Long said:


> I'm glad it fits your use case. It does not fit everyone's use case. I have a lot of content that has lived on my DVR much longer than 90 days. I don't need to find an on demand version to watch any of the content. I don't have to lose ISP bandwidth downloading that content again or put up with ads that cannot be skipped (in content with advertising). In home DVR service better fits my use case (and I can still use on demand as needed).


Physical DVRs are dying. Comcast. Altice. Spectrum all have and are moving towards cloud DVRs. Tivo is done also with physical DVRs You can cling onto your TV Guide all you want but it's time will come


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

compnurd said:


> Physical DVRs are dying. Comcast. Altice. Spectrum all have and are moving towards cloud DVRs. Tivo is done also with physical DVRs You can cling onto your TV Guide all you want but it's time will come


still have an local live buffer


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> still have an local live buffer


You have a live buffer with cloud dvr also


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

compnurd said:


> But that type of viewing is dying Even my local company is now all Cloud DVR with limits. No more storing crap forever


The Soup Nazi lives!

I suspect that season shifting is a whole lot more popular than you believe.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The only reason I care about saving stuff longer than 90 days is when HBO etc. has a free preview I record tons of stuff, then I always have something to watch if I don't have any more "regular" recordings of series I watch or whatever on my Tivo.

I wouldn't consider the 90 day thing a big loss, but I have grown to really like Tivo's "quick play" and the even quicker ability to read closed captions at 1xFF for stuff like documentaries.

Obviously there's nothing stopping a streaming MVPD from offering similar, but if any do I'm not aware of it. I'd hate to have to go back to watching everything at normal speed! It already grates on me when I watch movies on Amazon Prime since it doesn't have any option to speed it up.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I signed up 09/01/21 to "try" Direct TV Stream. I recorded something on ABC yesterday and the picture quality was not good. Had to watch the copy I had on my Direct TV Satellite DVR. 

Yesterday and today on the Fox News Channel, the voices are very GARBLED (off and on). So much so it's unwatchable most of the time. Anyone else have this problem?
Note: It's not my internet because I also am trying SLING and it's not garbled there (or on my Direct TV Satellite or Comcast).


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> I signed up 09/01/21 to "try" Direct TV Stream. I recorded something on ABC yesterday and the picture quality was not good. Had to watch the copy I had on my Direct TV Satellite DVR.
> 
> Yesterday and today on the Fox News Channel, the voices are very GARBLED (off and on). So much so it's unwatchable most of the time. Anyone else have this problem?
> Note: It's not my internet because I also am trying SLING and it's not garbled there (or on my Direct TV Satellite or Comcast).


Directv Stream uses about 4 times the bandwidth as Sling. What is your Internet speed


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

400 mpbs


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> 400 mpbs


What device are you using to watch it on?


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

On the picture quality issue I checked my DVR'd copy on my Genie, and what I didn't mention was I checked the same program on HULU (which is also streaming).

On the garbled sound on FNC it's ONLY Direct TV Stream.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I have Direct TV Satellite (Genie), Comcast (X1 box), HULU, Netflix, Prime, HBO, Peacock, Paramount+ and I don't know what else. I'm trying everything right now.
Direct TV (Satellite) has been my primary provider for about 22 years.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> I have Direct TV Satellite (Genie), Comcast (X1 box), HULU, Netflix, Prime, HBO, Peacock, Paramount+ and I don't know what else. I'm trying everything right now.
> Direct TV (Satellite) has been my primary provider for about 22 years.


No. What device are you using to watch Directv Stream on


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh. I've tried it on two of my Roku's, Apple TV box, and through my Samsung TV using the Direct TV Stream app. Let me go try again on each device.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> Oh. I've tried it on two of my Roku's, Apple TV box, and through my Samsung TV using the Direct TV Stream app. Let me go try again on each device.


I would avoid the Samsung App. Everyone talks crap about it. I just flipped over to FNC and the sound was fine


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

OK. Yes the Samsung app has problems. So I'm using mostly ROKU's. The GARBLED SOUND seems to be mostly on my two Roku's and mostly on FNC. Dang. What a mystery. Why is that?
I'm going to go room to room, device by device and see which things have the problem. So far, my two Roku's both have the problem.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Interesting. Guess I'm gonna have to call Direct TV Stream. The only sound problems are watching through my two Roku Ultra units and they are plugged into an ethernet cable. My wireless Roku Streaming Stick in the bedroom the sound is not perfect but the sound distortion is a lot less noticeable. And watching through my Apple TV is OK. What is going on?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> Interesting. Guess I'm gonna have to call Direct TV Stream. The only sound problems are watching through my two Roku Ultra units and they are plugged into an ethernet cable. My wireless Roku Streaming Stick in the bedroom the sound is not perfect but the sound distortion is a lot less noticeable. And watching through my Apple TV is OK. What is going on?


Delete and re install the app


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

On a web browser go to Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test and see if you are getting the speed you are supposed to be getting. Also it sounds like you have a lot of devices active in your home. What router are you using?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> Also it sounds like you have a lot of devices active in your home. What router are you using?


If most of them are wired, what difference would that make?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Well it could be an old router. Anyone with a lot of devices would be well served to have a gigabit router and ethernet cables should Cat 6. Or at least Cat 5e. As far as routers go you get what you pay for.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> Anyone with a lot of devices would be well served to have a gigabit router and ethernet cables should Cat 6. Or at least Cat 5e.


It all comes down to simultaneous use. Having dozens of devices doesn't require much if you're only actively using a few at any one time. Wi-fi is a different bird as each channel is half-duplex.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> It all comes down to simultaneous use. Having dozens of devices doesn't require much if you're only actively using a few at any one time. Wi-fi is a different bird as each channel is half-duplex.


Sure thing. A family with a streaming TV service are going to only allow one person at a time to watch tv? WTF? And no phone use while Dad is watching TV?


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry, didn't check my puter since yesterday. I did uninstall and reinstall the Direct TV Stream app on my Roku Ultra. Sound on FNC still garbled. I also checked my speed (great) and I do have a newer unit (router/modem combo) from Xfinity. Checked this morning when I woke up and the sound is still garbled on FNC (Roku). All my other streaming apps, even using 4K DV, are perfect.

Also, because I have numerous streaming apps on numerous TVs, even though I'm only using one at a time, am I supposed to UNPLUG all the others when not in use?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> Sorry, didn't check my puter since yesterday. I did uninstall and reinstall the Direct TV Stream app on my Roku Ultra. Sound on FNC still garbled. I also checked my speed (great) and I do have a newer unit (router/modem combo) from Xfinity. Checked this morning when I woke up and the sound is still garbled on FNC (Roku). All my other streaming apps, even using 4K DV, are perfect.
> 
> Also, because I have numerous streaming apps on numerous TVs, even though I'm only using one at a time, am I supposed to UNPLUG all the others when not in use?


To answer your last question no. And not sure why you would. As to the Roku issue not sure. Maybe something with the audio track coming from FNC the Roku doesn't like


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> Sure thing. A family with a streaming TV service are going to only allow one person at a time to watch tv?


I didn't say anything about single streams. I implied that even if you had dozens of devices that there's not much likelihood that you would be using more than a fraction of them at once and that wouldn't overwhelm a typical router (unless everything in use uses Wi-fi).


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

harsh said:


> I didn't say anything about single streams. I implied that even if you had dozens of devices that there's not much likelihood that you would be using more than a fraction of them at once and that wouldn't overwhelm a typical router (unless everything in use uses Wi-fi).


I got 7 TV's going right now with Directv Stream on my gigabit service with a ASUS RT-AX86u and everything is running like butter


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

compnurd said:


> I got 7 TV's going right now with Directv Stream on my gigabit service with a ASUS RT-AX86u and everything is running like butter


A $280 AX5700 router probably isn't representative of a common router, much less an "old router". If you were running an N66u router on a 60Mbps connection, that would be demonstrating something.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

compnurd said:


> . Maybe something with the audio track coming from FNC the Roku doesn't like


I am biting my tongue...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I got 7 TV's going right now with Directv Stream on my gigabit service with a ASUS RT-AX86u and everything is running like butter


I have the same router. Running it as an access point since ATT fiber makes you run their POS device. Using two different channels way apart from each other. Working great.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> compnurd said:
> 
> 
> > . Maybe something with the audio track coming from FNC the Roku doesn't like
> ...


For some reason when I watch FNC I only get audio out of the right channel on my TV. When I watch MSNBC only the left channel audio works.
All of the news channels seem to be distorted and high volume.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> All of the news channels seem to be distorted and high volume.


Oh for the days when news was a service and not a major business proposition.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> I didn't say anything about single streams. I implied that even if you had dozens of devices that there's not much likelihood that you would be using more than a fraction of them at once and that wouldn't overwhelm a typical router (unless everything in use uses Wi-fi).


You said "Having dozens of devices doesn't require much if you're only actively using a few at any one time."

If you have a good router you can have a lot more than a few going at any one time.

Since the person with the issue has since replied "I also checked my speed (great) and I do have a newer unit (router/modem combo) from Xfinity" and "I'm only using one at a time" so obviously throughput on her internet connection and internal network is probably not an issue so it should be safe to drop this discussion now.


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

Janice805 said:


> Sorry, didn't check my puter since yesterday. I did uninstall and reinstall the Direct TV Stream app on my Roku Ultra. Sound on FNC still garbled. I also checked my speed (great) and I do have a newer unit (router/modem combo) from Xfinity. Checked this morning when I woke up and the sound is still garbled on FNC (Roku). All my other streaming apps, even using 4K DV, are perfect.
> 
> Also, because I have numerous streaming apps on numerous TVs, even though I'm only using one at a time, am I supposed to UNPLUG all the others when not in use?


Try different audio settings on the Roku main audio adjustments, you might find one that works.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> For some reason when I watch FNC I only get audio out of the right channel on my TV. When I watch MSNBC only the left channel audio works.
> All of the news channels seem to be distorted and high volume.


I watch CNN International. Comes out of the center channel.


----------



## mccarthymac (Oct 19, 2016)

Davenlr said:


> I watch CNN International. Comes out of the center channel.





Davenlr said:


> I watch CNN International. Comes out of the center channel.


Can individual users customize favorites, etc. on DirecTv Stream? That's one thing I really liked about YTTV.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

mccarthymac said:


> Can individual users customize favorites, etc. on DirecTv Stream? That's one thing I really liked about YTTV.


No


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

James Long said:


> I'm glad it fits your use case. It does not fit everyone's use case. I have a lot of content that has lived on my DVR much longer than 90 days. I don't need to find an on demand version to watch any of the content. I don't have to lose ISP bandwidth downloading that content again or put up with ads that cannot be skipped (in content with advertising). In home DVR service better fits my use case (and I can still use on demand as needed).


90 days is _definitely_ way too short for me as well and it is a deal-breaker.

I have YTTV; it's weird that their recordings expire after 9 months instead of 12, but I'll gladly take 9 months over 90 days!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

mccarthymac said:


> Can individual users customize favorites, etc. on DirecTv Stream? That's one thing I really liked about YTTV.


Yes, but not nearly to the level YTTV lets you. You can pick your favorites but can't change the order of the listing in the guide.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> The only reason I care about saving stuff longer than 90 days is when HBO etc. has a free preview I record tons of stuff, then I always have something to watch if I don't have any more "regular" recordings of series I watch or whatever on my Tivo.
> 
> I wouldn't consider the 90 day thing a big loss, but I have grown to really like Tivo's "quick play" and the even quicker ability to read closed captions at 1xFF for stuff like documentaries.
> 
> Obviously there's nothing stopping a streaming MVPD from offering similar, but if any do I'm not aware of it. I'd hate to have to go back to watching everything at normal speed! It already grates on me when I watch movies on Amazon Prime since it doesn't have any option to speed it up.


That was my use case as well. When the premiums gave us a free week, I'd record a lot of stuff, save it for when there's nothing on and watch. Can't do that as easily with a 90 DVR. I guess the "streaming" solution would be to buy those channels when they run those $1 a month deals, watch the content then and cancel. But that means you have to watch during that month, which isn't always optimal.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> On the picture quality issue I checked my DVR'd copy on my Genie, and what I didn't mention was I checked the same program on HULU (which is also streaming).
> 
> On the garbled sound on FNC it's ONLY Direct TV Stream.


Just tell Tucker to take the marbles out of his mouth!! Just kidding. I've been using DirecTV Stream for a few months now and have ever had that issue. What device are you watching it on (Ruku, Apple TV, etc.)?


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I signed up 09/01 and today is 09/07 and I'm still getting really garbled sound on FNC using my two Roku Ultra's. The Roku Streaming Stick is OK, but on both Ultra's it's garbled. Apple TV it's OK but I mostly use Roku's.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Janice805 said:


> I signed up 09/01 and today is 09/07 and I'm still getting really garbled sound on FNC using my two Roku Ultra's. The Roku Streaming Stick is OK, but on both Ultra's it's garbled. Apple TV it's OK but I mostly use Roku's.


That tells me the issue is with the Roku Ultra's. Might want to contact Roku support or forums to see if anyone else is having the same issue with DTV Stream on that Ultra model.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> That tells me the issue is with the Roku Ultra's. Might want to contact Roku support or forums to see if anyone else is having the same issue with DTV Stream on that Ultra model.


I thought that was obvious a few days ago but lol


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

What's weird is that I went to the Roku Ultra settings and changed in AUDIO SETTINGS from "HDMI and S/PDIF" to PCM-STEREO (from Auto Detect) and that cured the garbled sound problem on FNC on Direct TV Stream. Now the Roku Streaming Stick has the same settings but doesn't have the garbled sound problem.

The Roku Ultra at the same time has another problem (it must be a software update or something). I cannot get Xfinity Stream app to work on the ULTRA but can on the Streaming Stick. Oh, another problem for another day. No phone number for ROKU Support either. Aarg ...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> What's weird is that I went to the Roku Ultra settings and changed in AUDIO SETTINGS from "HDMI and S/PDIF" to PCM-STEREO (from Auto Detect) and that cured the garbled sound problem on FNC on Direct TV Stream. Now the Roku Streaming Stick has the same settings but doesn't have the garbled sound problem.
> 
> The Roku Ultra at the same time has another problem (it must be a software update or something). I cannot get Xfinity Stream app to work on the ULTRA but can on the Streaming Stick. Oh, another problem for another day. No phone number for ROKU Support either. Aarg ...


Aha! Auto Detect forces ATMOS upscaling on the audio and not all sound sources get along with that. Try changing audio to Auto PassThrough.


----------



## ndfan1993 (Jan 9, 2013)

90 days is a deal break for me along with local sports along with not being able to interface OTA channels into the recording. Why not just provide 1TB of space for each customer in their cloud? Or give the option to keep a customer managed in-home DVR.

If they could just take the same GUI that satellite has and move it over to their stream I would be all in.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

ndfan1993 said:


> 90 days is a deal break for me along with local sports along with not being able to interface OTA channels into the recording. Why not just provide 1TB of space for each customer in their cloud? Or give the option to keep a customer managed in-home DVR.
> 
> If they could just take the same GUI that satellite has and move it over to their stream I would be all in.


So many things here....


----------



## ndfan1993 (Jan 9, 2013)

compnurd said:


> So many things here....


Care to explain?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ndfan1993 said:


> Care to explain?


I think what he meant is that you want too much. Integrating OTA is not reasonable and giving everyone "up to" 1TB just isn't practical as some will want a lot more -- give 'em an inch...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

ndfan1993 said:


> Care to explain?


Its a streaming service.. Like YTTV/Hulu Live/Sling.. No sure why you think they would want to provide a local DVR... The point of the services is they don't want to provide hardware Hardware is costly Which is the same reason it doesnt integrate OTA As far as the interface If the Current Directv hardware had the horsepower it would look like the Directv Stream GUI.. the only reason the Directv GUI is what it is, is because it cant handle the stream GUI.. They had to remove channel logos from the guide because it was too slow.. As time rolls out and they move Directv to app based expect the GUI to change to match the Stream GUI


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

compnurd said:


> No sure why you think they would want to provide a local DVR...


He also asked "Why not just provide 1TB of space for each customer in their cloud?"
A home based DVR would be a stretch for "a streaming company" but if streaming companies want to fully compete with non-streaming companies they are going to need to STOP making their customers compromise and give up the features that they have grown accustomed to having with their existing service. Features that may not be important to YOU but are important to others.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> He also asked "Why not just provide 1TB of space for each customer in their cloud?"
> A home based DVR would be a stretch for "a streaming company" but if streaming companies want to fully compete with non-streaming companies they are going to need to STOP making their customers compromise and give up the features that they have grown accustomed to having with their existing service. Features that may not be important to YOU but are important to others.


While that does make sense it seems that maybe it isn't as necessary as we might think. There was an article I read today that showed 2nd quarter pay tv services are still losing customers but the 'cable replacement' streamers are only getting a fraction of those leaving cable/sat. Which leads me to believe there is a significant number out there that are subscribing to OTT services instead.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> While that does make sense it seems that maybe it isn't as necessary as we might think. There was an article I read today that showed 2nd quarter pay tv services are still losing customers but the 'cable replacement' streamers are only getting a fraction of those leaving cable/sat. Which leads me to believe there is a significant number out there that are subscribing to OTT services instead.


Perhaps one needs to set some terms ... a MVPD (Multiple Video Programming Distributor) is the "old school" cable or satellite system using their own system to deliver a wide selection of channels from multiple programming sources to their customers. A vMVPD is a virtual version of such service - which would include the OTT carriers such as Sling TV and DIRECTV Stream. OTT companies are the "cable replacement streamers". If people are leaving MVPDs and not going to vMVPDs then they are relying on non-MVPD streamers (such as Netflix, Paramount+, Peacock, Hulu) for content instead of a MVPD/vMVPD. The fact that all of the limited content streaming services (such as Netflix) also run OTT can confuse the definitions.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> Perhaps one needs to set some terms ... a MVPD (Multiple Video Programming Distributor) is the "old school" cable or satellite system using their own system to deliver a wide selection of channels from multiple programming sources to their customers. A vMVPD is a virtual version of such service - which would include the OTT carriers such as Sling TV and DIRECTV Stream. OTT companies are the "cable replacement streamers". If people are leaving MVPDs and not going to vMVPDs then they are relying on non-MVPD streamers (such as Netflix, Paramount+, Peacock, Hulu) for content instead of a MVPD/vMVPD. The fact that all of the limited content streaming services (such as Netflix) also run OTT can confuse the definitions.


The likelihood of me remembering all that is slim to none! 
My point was that it seems a significant number of subscribers that have cut the cord are now subbing to things like Netflix, Paramount+, Hulu and others and forgoing actually replacing the live streamers.
The advantage of doing that is you have better control over what you watch, you can pick w/ads or without and usually the audio is much better with them. The disadvantage is that it isn't all that convenient even using AppleTV's excellent 'up next' show tracking, and of course you miss some current stuff that's only on live TV but that list is getting shorter by the year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The biggest disadvantage to not choosing a live streamer is the loss of live streams. Once the subscriber is past the need for live streams (for sports, event oriented TV, etc) a non-linear streamer can provide plenty of alternative content. There are a lot of features that are not needed when one foregoes live streams (and the content that is usually exclusive to live streams).

This thread is supposed to be about DIRECTV Stream ... which is a vMVPD OTT live streamer and is attempting to compete against other MVPDs in the live linear TV space in the market. They (and the other vMVPDs mentioned in this thread) can compete by offering the same live linear feeds as found on an MVPD and the same type of functionality as found on an MVPD. Any compromises are fair game to point out.

DIRECTV Stream charges the same basic package prices as DIRECTV satellite but does not charge additional outlet fees or require a commitment for new installs. DIRECTV Stream comes with it's own limitations (missing channels, DVR capabilities) as noted in the threads. The other vMVPDs promoted in this and other threads also come with compromises and limitations that subscribers need to accept when they accept those services.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I really like DirecTV Stream. I've had it a few weeks now and I prefer it to my old D*satellite system. I have the same program package for $50 per month less than I was paying, I prefer the picture quality, and, as I have the D* Stream box, my apps are right there without having to navigate to a different device. The 90 day limitation on the cloud DVR is not an issue for me. For me, this was a great move.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

James Long said:


> He also asked "Why not just provide 1TB of space for each customer in their cloud?"
> A home based DVR would be a stretch for "a streaming company" but if streaming companies want to fully compete with non-streaming companies they are going to need to STOP making their customers compromise and give up the features that they have grown accustomed to having with their existing service. Features that may not be important to YOU but are important to others.


My guess is that eventually DirecTV Stream will provide unlimited DVR (they already do) but for an unlimited time....for those that are willing to pay for it. Ultimately that's what you'll see if people clamor for it. But I'd bet that most people unlimited DVR with a 90 day time limit is fine, especially in these days of content available any time on some streaming service. Lets say I record Wonder Woman 1984 during a free preview week on HBO. In the past, on Sat I'd be able to keep it until I'm ready to watch, which could be months from now. But, remember, I can actually do that anytime with an HBO Max sub. So no need to have it sitting on the DVR for months at a time. Years ago, this wasn't the case. Same goes with TV series you can find online somewhere to watch on demand. TV networks don't like the idea of content sitting on your DVR that you watch months later, because it's hard to monitize it. But if you're willing to pay, by all means.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> My guess is that eventually DirecTV Stream will provide unlimited DVR (they already do) but for an unlimited time....for those that are willing to pay for it. Ultimately that's what you'll see if people clamor for it. But I'd bet that most people unlimited DVR with a 90 day time limit is fine, especially in these days of content available any time on some streaming service. Lets say I record Wonder Woman 1984 during a free preview week on HBO. In the past, on Sat I'd be able to keep it until I'm ready to watch, which could be months from now. But, remember, I can actually do that anytime with an HBO Max sub. So no need to have it sitting on the DVR for months at a time. Years ago, this wasn't the case. Same goes with TV series you can find online somewhere to watch on demand. TV networks don't like the idea of content sitting on your DVR that you watch months later, because it's hard to monitize it. But if you're willing to pay, by all means.


I doubt it.. if YTTV hasnt changed from 9 months i dont know why Stream would go forever I would venture that YTTV cuts theres to 6 months at some point also before Stream changes anything


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I doubt it.. if YTTV hasnt changed from 9 months i dont know why Stream would go forever I would venture that YTTV cuts theres to 6 months at some point also before Stream changes anything


Again it depends on if there's a clamoring for it. I suspect there might not be, but it could be one reason people aren't moving from SAT to Stream. If nobody cares about this, then you are correct, nothing will change. But I defintely see this as an ADD-ON rather than them just changing the policy. We'll give you 90 days by default, but if you want unlimited time, that's another $10


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> TV networks don't like the idea of content sitting on your DVR that you watch months later, because it's hard to monitize it.


I don't subscribe to TV to make the TV networks happy. I subscribe to make me (and the family) happy.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TDK1044 said:


> For me, this was a great move.


I hope you didn't get the impression that you shouldn't be enjoying the product. The pushback is from those who don't think they could be satisfied and that's exclusively between them and DIRECTV (although it may remind others of what they might miss).


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

James Long said:


> I don't subscribe to TV to make the TV networks happy. I subscribe to make me (and the family) happy.


Don't disagree, I'm just saying it's could be a factor in why they only offer time limited DVRs.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Don't disagree, I'm just saying it's could be a factor in why they only offer time limited DVRs.


I think they offer limited DVR's because almost everything is On Demand.. They dont care that you recorded Wonder Women during the free preview weekend 18 months ago.. You wanna watch it subscribe to HBO Max There is no charter saying these streaming companies need to be exactly like traditional TV.. If that was the case they wouldn't exist


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Steveknj said:


> My guess is that eventually DirecTV Stream will provide unlimited DVR (they already do) but for an unlimited time....for those that are willing to pay for it. Ultimately that's what you'll see if people clamor for it. But I'd bet that most people unlimited DVR with a 90 day time limit is fine, especially in these days of content available any time on some streaming service. Lets say I record Wonder Woman 1984 during a free preview week on HBO. In the past, on Sat I'd be able to keep it until I'm ready to watch, which could be months from now. But, remember, I can actually do that anytime with an HBO Max sub. So no need to have it sitting on the DVR for months at a time. Years ago, this wasn't the case. Same goes with TV series you can find online somewhere to watch on demand. TV networks don't like the idea of content sitting on your DVR that you watch months later, because it's hard to monitize it. But if you're willing to pay, by all means.


I don't know if they ever ended up doing this, but AT&T's original plan for the service's cloud DVR recordings was that the original ads from the linear broadcast would be replaced with current ads targeted at the user, based on user data. If DTV Stream actually does that, then it wouldn't really matter how long something sat in your cloud DVR before you watched it. Assuming you ever did watch it, that is. If they give people both unlimited storage and unlimited retention time, I imagine that would result in a *whole lot* of recorded content that they have to store but which users would never feel any pressure to get around to watching, so much of it wouldn't be watched.

I'm not aware of any cloud DVR that's completely unlimited in that way and I don't expect DTV Stream's to ever be either. They definitely could (and IMO should) extend the 90 day retention period to something longer, like a year (or at least 9 months to match YTTV). If OTOH they got rid of the retention limit completely and allowed users to store recordings indefinitely, as Hulu Live and FuboTV both do, then I would expect them to go from unlimited storage hours to a specific amount of capacity, e.g. 300 hours.

As for your example of recording a movie on HBO, did they ever allow that? IIRC, back when I had DTV Now, the premium channels were off-limits for recordings. But it didn't matter too much given that all their content was available ad-free in the on-demand library with equal or better HD PQ.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> If OTOH they got rid of the retention limit completely and allowed users to store recordings indefinitely, as Hulu Live and FuboTV both do, then I would expect them to go from unlimited storage hours to a specific amount of capacity, e.g. 300 hours.


That seems fair ... here is your space, fill it as you want to fill it. There would be some better served by unlimited space for a limited time, but the traditional DVR is limited space for a unlimited time so providing that option would be a closer match for people expecting a traditional experience. (Unlimited time on a traditional MVPD DVR being limited to "until the hard drive fails" as long as the subscription is maintained.)

Some of my "long term storage" is movies that could be streamed. It would take some hunting to find some of the TV series I have saved (and there are a few where I have saved specific episodes that I do not want to search multiple years to find again). The most desired storage are events that I'm not sure could be streamed again (including newscasts from specific days).

Other people have different use cases. And that is OK. That is where "fill it your way" works best.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> Some of my "long term storage" is movies that could be streamed. It would take some hunting to find some of the TV series I have saved (and there are a few where I have saved specific episodes that I do not want to search multiple years to find again). The most desired storage are events that I'm not sure could be streamed again (including newscasts from specific days).


These are things stored on a Dish DVR? If so, then, as you say, the recordings are yours to keep only until the hard drive fails or you drop your Dish subscription (although that could be several years away in either case). Some hard-core TiVo users like to transfer non-copy-protected cable TV and/or OTA recordings from their TiVo to an external computer/hard drive for long-term storage. Can't really do that with operator-provided DVRs. Some folks just use their phone to record a video of a news clip or whatever's playing on TV that they want to save. Not a great solution but at least the resulting video file is yours to save indefinitely wherever you like.

I've personally never found myself *that* attached to anything I've recorded. I did love the TV series Lost so much (which I recorded to DVR and watched each week as it originally aired) that after it finished, I bought the entire thing on Blu-ray disc. But then I only ever watched a few bits of it again now and then. Plus the whole series was always available on one streaming service or the other, and probably always will be, should I ever feel the need to rewatch the whole thing (doubtful, given its length). So I ended up selling the box set on eBay rather than have it cluttering up my shelves. Turns out I liked the _idea_ of owning it more than the actual experience of owning it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Turns out I liked the _idea_ of owning it more than the actual experience of owning it.


I have some shelves that could use emptying. Most of it purchased years ago when the shows were out of circulation on TV/cable and DVR space was smaller.

And yes, being a DISH customer I am spoiled rotten. My recorded content can be transferred to other receivers on my account (including if I upgrade) and moved to external hard drives. My only risk of hard drive failure is if the drive where the content lives today fails. Spoiled rotten.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

My hard drives used to be filled with content that I kept forever. I rarely watched most of it but I seemed to be happy that it was there. Now, I do very little recording and instead just watch things on demand. I did learn that reruns of certain programs, mainly 1/2 hour sitcoms, are better on demand since broadcasters like TV Land cut out portions of the shows to be able to fit in more commercials. Once I realized that I just found where this shows were on demand and changed my approached.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> I don't know if they ever ended up doing this, but AT&T's original plan for the service's cloud DVR recordings was that the original ads from the linear broadcast would be replaced with current ads targeted at the user, based on user data. If DTV Stream actually does that, then it wouldn't really matter how long something sat in your cloud DVR before you watched it. Assuming you ever did watch it, that is. If they give people both unlimited storage and unlimited retention time, I imagine that would result in a *whole lot* of recorded content that they have to store but which users would never feel any pressure to get around to watching, so much of it wouldn't be watched.
> 
> I'm not aware of any cloud DVR that's completely unlimited in that way and I don't expect DTV Stream's to ever be either. They definitely could (and IMO should) extend the 90 day retention period to something longer, like a year (or at least 9 months to match YTTV). If OTOH they got rid of the retention limit completely and allowed users to store recordings indefinitely, as Hulu Live and FuboTV both do, then I would expect them to go from unlimited storage hours to a specific amount of capacity, e.g. 300 hours.
> 
> As for your example of recording a movie on HBO, did they ever allow that? IIRC, back when I had DTV Now, the premium channels were off-limits for recordings. But it didn't matter too much given that all their content was available ad-free in the on-demand library with equal or better HD PQ.


Yes, I could record HBO and did frequently. Also StarzEncore as well.

What you are describing is how Optimum (Altice) does their cloud DVR. You get 150 hours, but can keep it as long as you want (or space allows). Heck, when you had a physical DVR, you were still limited based on how big your hard drive is. I think that model works better. But, with that said, space on the cloud is cheap, and I'd bet that we are probably talking pennies per terabyte and, I'd bet this is more of another money grab. It's the same thing with throttling, where bandwidth is no longer an issue, but they figured out a way to charge you for more data, because, well, they can.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> Yes, I could record HBO and did frequently. Also StarzEncore as well.
> 
> What you are describing is how Optimum (Altice) does their cloud DVR. You get 150 hours, but can keep it as long as you want (or space allows). Heck, when you had a physical DVR, you were still limited based on how big your hard drive is. I think that model works better. But, with that said, space on the cloud is cheap, and I'd bet that we are probably talking pennies per terabyte and, I'd bet this is more of another money grab. It's the same thing with throttling, where bandwidth is no longer an issue, but they figured out a way to charge you for more data, because, well, they can.


Space in the cloud is not cheap lol


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

compnurd said:


> Space in the cloud is not cheap lol


$21.50 per TB per month? One might get a better rate if they committed to more space.
(Another vendor is offering $5.99 per TB per month.)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

compnurd said:


> There is no charter saying these streaming companies need to be exactly like traditional TV.


vMPVDs are a lot like wireless carriers. They call everything "unlimited" but it is a major misrepresentation.

It reminds me of when tape backup manufacturers claimed double the actual capacity of the media because they figured that compression would make up the difference. If the whole industry lies, does that make it right?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

James Long said:


> $21.50 per TB per month? One might get a better rate if they committed to more space.
> (Another vendor is offering $5.99 per TB per month.)


$8.3325 per month for 2 TB with Google One if you pay for the whole year. Otherwise $9.99 per month. Which is the same as Apple iCloud.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. A streaming provider could offer personal cloud space at a reasonable cost, if they so desired.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> I have some shelves that could use emptying. Most of it purchased years ago when the shows were out of circulation on TV/cable and DVR space was smaller.
> 
> And yes, being a DISH customer I am spoiled rotten. My recorded content can be transferred to other receivers on my account (including if I upgrade) and moved to external hard drives. My only risk of hard drive failure is if the drive where the content lives today fails. Spoiled rotten.


But the recordings are encrypted by Dish, yes, so that you can only play them back via a Dish DVR? So not like a TiVo.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

dminches said:


> My hard drives used to be filled with content that I kept forever. I rarely watched most of it but I seemed to be happy that it was there. Now, I do very little recording and instead just watch things on demand. I did learn that reruns of certain programs, mainly 1/2 hour sitcoms, are better on demand since broadcasters like TV Land cut out portions of the shows to be able to fit in more commercials. Once I realized that I just found where this shows were on demand and changed my approached.


Yes. And then consider the fact that picture quality is better from on-demand sources (well, at least from SVODs such as Netflix, Prime Video, HBO Max, Hulu, etc.) than from any linear cable or broadcast TV channel. Plus the fact that the SVODs don't visually mess up the show by putting obnoxious banners, logos and other advertising graphics on-screen. And then with SVODs, you have the option of not having ads in the show at all. (Admittedly, those last couple issues don't exist with HBO and aren't a big deal on other premium channels. Not so on broadcast and basic cable, though.)

For me, if something is worth watching again and again, then it's worth paying to see it in a superior format instead of a recording harvested off of linear TV. But to each his own.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> But the recordings are encrypted by Dish, yes, so that you can only play them back via a Dish DVR? So not like a TiVo.


Ok, spoiled half rotten. Better than systems where the content is encrypted and tied to one specific receiver.


----------



## njohn2121 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, I finally decided to give DirecTV Stream a test run. I've been contemplating getting off of traditional satellite for years, but I'm too hard-headed and stuck in my ways to run multiple apps to get all of the content I want. I needed a single service to watch sports plus my wife's garbage TV, and Stream seems to fit my needs nicely as far as programming is concerned. Kids are content watching on iPads (I will never understand that), but the fact it is so similar to DirecTV was nice. My 6 year-old picked up the new remote and had it working instantly.

So far, it seems to be going ok... I MUCH prefer the Osprey box to any other device. I'm a channel # guy, and I don't think I will ever get used to not having those. I installed the app on iPhone, AppleTV 4K, FireStick 4K, and Samsung SmartTV app as well. Each is a little different. I'm a "constantly flip between games" guy, and none of the other devices do this as well as my Genie HR-54, but the Osprey is ok. Channel changing is faster than I expected on Stream though, so that was nice. I have unlimited 200U/200D FTTH through our local utility, and I was easily able to stream on 3 TVs simultaneously with zero issues. Picture quality seems very good, in my opinion. 

I am also very impressed by the DirecTV Stream App... it's super fast and easy if you ask me. I don't consume sports on my phone, but a small perk nonetheless. 

I wish setting programs to record "first run" only was easier. But I figured it out. I admittedly haven't read through all of the forums and other info, I like to just stumble my way along. I plan to share the service with my parents who can't get cable, but do have rural fiber and DISH right now. This will reduce our programming costs significantly between the two households. Local channels may be an issue for them; we'll see when I get them set up. I plan on cancelling my 12+ year D* subscription at the end of the month, if all continues to work in a way I find acceptable. 

I'm just excited to cut my programming costs in half and reduce theirs by almost $100(if my parents share the cost with me).


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

James Long said:


> $21.50 per TB per month? One might get a better rate if they committed to more space.
> (Another vendor is offering $5.99 per TB per month.)


But of course that's what they charge US. The actual cost to them I'll bet is pennies per TB.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> But of course that's what they charge US. The actual cost to them I'll bet is pennies per TB.


I can 4000% tell you that is not the case Nevermind the server or the hard drive.. Do you have any idea the cost to operate a datacenter between electricity and cooling?? Its astronomical


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I can 4000% tell you that is not the case Nevermind the server or the hard drive.. Do you have any idea the cost to operate a datacenter between electricity and cooling?? Its astronomical


But those are fixed costs (at this point since the infrastructure is built out), no matter how many TB they offer. Take the cost and divided by millions of customers and it's small. This was the same argument that cell carriers used when they decided to charge by the GB. They realized that they can go back to the unlimited model (in most cases) and not worry about bandwidth issues. How many TB of data can one datacenter hold? If my personal HD has 3TB, I can imagine a data center holds 100000 times more than that, if not more.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

compnurd said:


> I can 4000% tell you that is not the case Nevermind the server or the hard drive.. Do you have any idea the cost to operate a datacenter between electricity and cooling?? Its astronomical


Then stick with the retail rates given ... unless you are claiming that the national datacenters offering cloud storage at those retail rates are operating at a huge loss.

Do you have any idea of the cost of running a data center, per TB of accessible data? Based on your "astronomical" comment I'd say that you do not.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

James Long said:


> Then stick with the retail rates given ... unless you are claiming that the national datacenters offering cloud storage at those retail rates are operating at a huge loss.
> 
> Do you have any idea of the cost of running a data center, per TB of accessible data? Based on your "astronomical" comment I'd say that you do not.


At a loss no however Google's Datacenter outside Atlanta uses around 4 million a month in just power it also cost around 500 million to build and they have 11 in just the US. But yeh let's drill down to the TB cost per accessible data because we want to sound smart


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We drill down to the cost per TB because that is what we are talking about. A streaming service buying a certain amount of cloud storage on behalf of their customers. Major data centers are selling storage at $5 per TB and making a healthy profit from individual users (retail pricing - not the bulk rates they would give a streamer buying millions of TB of storage on behalf of their customers). Have the streamers sell 1TB of storage for $5 or $10 to the hoarders who don't want time limited space. They make money, the storage companies make money and the customer gets the experience they want. (And if they are like you and don't want that experience, they don't have to pay for the optional space.)

Millions per month for electricity and depreciation on the buildings is covered. It doesn't matter if your widget costs $500 to build if you can easily sell it for $2000. That is the business the massive data centers are in. Perhaps you should focus less on their costs and more on their profits. They are doing fine, thankyouverymuch. As you noted they are profitable. They can cover their expenses and still offer reasonable (not astronomical) rates. Some may consider $5 per TB per month cheap.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Has DirecTv stream come up with an app for Sony (Google TV) or Nvidia shield yet or are we still having to use the Osprey? Thought I would kill Google's YouTubeTV for a month, and try to see if the servers were fixed next month.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> Has DirecTv stream come up with an app for Sony (Google TV) or Nvidia shield yet or are we still having to use the Osprey?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.att.tv&hl=en_US&gl=US


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.att.tv&hl=en_US&gl=US


Thanks. Nope, still no Android TV devices supported


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> Thanks. Nope, still no Android TV devices supported


Sorry about that.


----------



## delaluz (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought an Directv Osprey android streaming device on Ebay. I tried to add the Hulu application from the Play store. I received a message that the current release of Hul is not compatible with this device. I upgraded the firmware on the device. Are there any Directv streaming boxes that would support the Hulu app? If so what is the nae and model number?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

delaluz said:


> I bought an Directv Osprey android streaming device on Ebay. I tried to add the Hulu application from the Play store. I received a message that the current release of Hul is not compatible with this device. I upgraded the firmware on the device. Are there any Directv streaming boxes that would support the Hulu app? If so what is the nae and model number?


No, technically there isn't. But buried in the "ATT TV a little review" thread is a link to a method to sideload a version that will work.

Sorry I can't remember the actual link


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> Sorry about that.


No, not your fault, but points out a major failing in the entire DirecTv saga...
DirecTv always went for the Cadillac top of the line, best in class image...but yet...
Nvidia Shield - the most expensive and high powered streaming box best in class users buy...No DTV app
Sony TV pre-2021 - Android TV, one of the most popular TVs with an rabid fan base...No DTV app
Sony 2021 - Arguably the best in class TV for motion and sports... Google TV OS... No DTV app

But they have an app for the FireTV stick (which is a subset of androidTV), ROKU the fav of old people and kids. It just makes no sense they write an app for all the cheap streaming solutions, but leave off all the top of the line streamers. Just another mis-step that should have been ready to go when they launched. To make things even MORE stupid, their own OSPREY box runs on Android TV 10.

Seems everything DirecTv has done since ATT bought them has been half (butt)ed

I still might try it again with my OSPREY box, as soon as the NFL Network exclusive games are over, so I dont miss any. I have a Amazon Prime subscription.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Davenlr said:


> But they have an app for the FireTV stick (which is a subset of androidTV)


Fire TV is not a "subset of Android TV". Amazon's Fire OS was forked off Android years ago, long before Android TV was created.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> No, not your fault, but points out a major failing in the entire DirecTv saga...
> DirecTv always went for the Cadillac top of the line, best in class image...but yet...
> Nvidia Shield - the most expensive and high powered streaming box best in class users buy...No DTV app
> Sony TV pre-2021 - Android TV, one of the most popular TVs with an rabid fan base...No DTV app
> ...


Don't they have an app for Apple TV? I thought that was considered the cream of the crop of streaming devices? (No offense to NVidia owners which I suppose is the Android equivalent of Apple TV). So it is still available on THE Premium device out there (and far be it from me to tout anything Apple, but they DO sell it at a premium price as a premium device). Just because it's not on the platform you want it on doesn't make it less premium.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Don't they have an app for Apple TV? I thought that was considered the cream of the crop of streaming devices? (No offense to NVidia owners which I suppose is the Android equivalent of Apple TV). So it is still available on THE Premium device out there (and far be it from me to tout anything Apple, but they DO sell it at a premium price as a premium device). Just because it's not on the platform you want it on doesn't make it less premium.


Yes they do have an app for AppleTV, not its best version by a long shot, but it is there. But he does make a point. Since the Osprey device is an AndroidTV device there simply is no valid excuse to not having it on other AndroidTV based devices.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Yes they do have an app for AppleTV, not its best version by a long shot, but it is there. But he does make a point. Since the Osprey device is an AndroidTV device there simply is no valid excuse to not having it on other AndroidTV based devices.


Not arguing that point. What I'm saying is that it IS on premium devices. Top of the line Amazon and Roku and Apple TV. It has always felt a bit strange that it's on on Android TV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> Seems everything DirecTv has done since ATT bought them has been half (butt)ed


I submit that they've just picked a new lipstick for the old AT&T product.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> I submit that they've just picked a new lipstick for the old AT&T product.


That's a valid observation since nothing has really changed but the website and logo.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> That's a valid observation since nothing has really changed but the website and logo.


Well there actually is something else that hasn't changed much, and that's the continuing losses of subscribers though that seems to have slowed down.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Well there actually is something else that hasn't changed much, and that's the continuing losses of subscribers though that seems to have slowed down.


While the most recent quarter's numbers weren't as horrible as last years, I'm not convinced that a the long term trend has changed.

If I recall the joint venture rules correctly, both AT&T and TPG are required to report DIRECTV financials and those should be showing up in about a month.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

harsh said:


> If I recall the joint venture rules correctly, both AT&T and TPG are required to report DIRECTV financials and those should be showing up in about a month.


Hmm, I don't recall ever reading that those financials would be publicly reported, although maybe so. I'll be surprised if we get any future updates on subscriber counts. Part of the reason AT&T reportedly wanted DTV spun off was to avoid reporting those declining counts every quarter as part of their earnings call.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I expect we will see the same reporting that AT&T has made since the beginning of the year ... minimal information acknowleging how their investment is performing.


----------



## don23805 (May 19, 2019)

I've had DTV satellite (in VA) since 2015 at home, with SLOW Hugesnet. My apt in town has 10 mbps internet, but only OTA TV. So I signed up for DTV Streaming. Ordered their $5/mo box on Friday and FedEx delivered it Saturday. It turns out I used an old email address back in 2015. 

You get 20 hours Cloud DVR included and I set up a few series programs to record. The remote operation is quite like the satellite one. What I can't find is how to "only save x episodes", like on Sat. For example, NBC Nightly News, there's no point in saving more than 1 or 2, since it won't be news anymore. Similarly I don't see how to stop recording a series. I added the Daily Show, thinking I was getting Seth Meyers, but it's the other show. Also Favorites. On the Guide I picked a channel and moved left and clicked Favorite. It said "added ", but when I look at Favorites on Guide, it says I don't have any.
Any clues appreciated. TIA
Don


----------



## don23805 (May 19, 2019)

Found the answer to one issue: how to cancel a series recording. I pressed the "3 dot" button and it gave me the option of cancelling the recording. I press that and it asks whether to cancel the current episode or the whole series. Voila!
I think I finally got through for what purports to be Streaming Tech Support to ask about limiting series recording to two episodes. After a half hour discussion, it seems like they didn't get this feature in the transition. Their solution was to ante up another $10/mo for unlimited capacity and then not be concerned about it.
Haven't been back to play with favorites yet.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

You will find a lot more discussion in this thread (123 pages of discussion) about DirecTV Stream. Previously AT&T TV: ATT TV - a little review


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Received an email today touting the new auto-extend for sports programming, so hopefully this is something that is now consistent and will not have to be babysat.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

don23805 said:


> I've had DTV satellite (in VA) since 2015 at home, with SLOW Hugesnet. My apt in town has 10 mbps internet, but only OTA TV. So I signed up for DTV Streaming. Ordered their $5/mo box on Friday and FedEx delivered it Saturday. It turns out I used an old email address back in 2015.
> 
> You get 20 hours Cloud DVR included and I set up a few series programs to record. The remote operation is quite like the satellite one. What I can't find is how to "only save x episodes", like on Sat. For example, NBC Nightly News, there's no point in saving more than 1 or 2, since it won't be news anymore. Similarly I don't see how to stop recording a series. I added the Daily Show, thinking I was getting Seth Meyers, but it's the other show. Also Favorites. On the Guide I picked a channel and moved left and clicked Favorite. It said "added ", but when I look at Favorites on Guide, it says I don't have any.
> Any clues appreciated. TIA
> Don


If you light up the heart on the channels you want as favorites, and then select 'Favorites' from the filter list, only the selected channels will display.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My son wanted to get a live streamer and offered to split the cost for DirecTV Stream Ultimate with so I kicked it on. And I also have 3 of the Osprey boxes so using it is a real pleasure compared to using it with other streaming boxes.

I could make it my only box if a couple of video services would get off the dime and port their software to the Osprey box. AMC+ not only doesn’t have an app for it but also doesn’t support Chromecast or AirPlay so you can’t cast from a tablet or phone. And Apple hasn’t done much more porting to other devices for quite awhile now for their TV+ app.

So for now I’ll use the AppleTV for all but DirecTV Stream and the Osprey just for Stream.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's looking like I may have to ditch DirecTV Satellite due to a tree in the greenbelt behind my house that's now blocking my dish's view of the 103ºW satellite. Sadly, my dish is located at the only spot that could receive 99, 101 and 103ºW. It's not been a show-stopper because we don't currently watch many channels beamed from 103ºW. But that could, of course, change at any time.

This thread has been a great overview of the pros/cons of DirecTV Stream vs. DirecTV Satellite. And I still need to plow through the lengthy "ATT TV - a little review" thread. To summarize what I think I know so far:


We'll save $$$ with similar channel packages
We should be fine with 50Mbps down/50Mbps upload internet at our home
The DVR storage is limited to 90-days. Still need to decide if that's a big issue for us.
HD picture quality is good, including DD5.1 audio when present
The DirecTV Stream boxes provide a better user experience than Roku, Fire, etc., especially for folks coming from DirecTV Satellite boxes

One topic I didn't see discussed here is: _How's the experience when you're not at home_? We travel in our RV and can usually get good internet speeds with our hotspot and Roku box. _How does DirecTV handle local channels when you're traveling? Can you take your DirecTV Stream box when you're traveling?_

Thanks!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> It's looking like I may have to ditch DirecTV Satellite due to a tree in the greenbelt behind my house that's now blocking my dish's view of the 103ºW satellite. Sadly, my dish is located at the only spot that could receive 99, 101 and 103ºW. It's not been a show-stopper because we don't currently watch many channels beamed from 103ºW. But that could, of course, change at any time.
> 
> This thread has been a great overview of the pros/cons of DirecTV Stream vs. DirecTV Satellite. And I still need to plow through the lengthy "ATT TV - a little review" thread. To summarize what I think I know so far:
> 
> ...


So out of home...With my phone at least you will get whatever local channels or RSN's are in that market... And the phone app is awesome.. I havent tried taking my stream box out of the house.... not sure how it would handle that.. I know it will work just not sure how it would handle locals it would occupy one of your 3 out of home streams which is fine....


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

compnurd said:


> So out of home...With my phone at least you will get whatever local channels or RSN's are in that market... And the phone app is awesome.. I havent tried taking my stream box out of the house.... not sure how it would handle that.. I know it will work just not sure how it would handle locals it would occupy one of your 3 out of home streams which is fine....


I would be fine with the locals for the area where we're camping. I assume that our Roku would work just like the phone app? I wonder how it determines where you're located?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> I would be fine with the locals for the area where we're camping. I assume that our Roku would work just like the phone app? I wonder how it determines where you're located?


I think it goes by your IP Address


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Is it still true that we would need to cancel our DirecTV Satellite in order to get DirecTV Stream?


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> Is it still true that we would need to cancel our DirecTV Satellite in order to get DirecTV Stream?


No. I kept my DirecTV Satellite account for two weeks after installing D* Stream, and I created my Stream account using the same credentials. All that changed was the account number.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

TDK1044 said:


> No. I kept my DirecTV Satellite account for two weeks after installing D* Stream, and I created my Stream account using the same credentials. All that changed was the account number.


Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

FWIW, my roommates like the Roku app better as all their other apps are on their Roku. I prefer the Osprey box as my Sony remote controls it, and I like the hard DVR and Guide buttons. Android app is fantastic, and works on my tablet also. Have not taken it out of town yet. On a computer, it will only work on a couple browsers, Google Chrome and Firefox I think are the two. I use Opera which is Chromium, but it locked me out until I installed Chrome.


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

retailers are not allowed to switch you from DTV to stream. the call center is supposed to do it. That includes ATT stores or Directv dealers.




TDK1044 said:


> I went into my local AT&T store to ask about migrating from DirecTV satellite to DirecTV stream. They told me that I'd have to cancel DirecTV before I could create a DirecTV stream account. So, I asked about lag time. If I cancel D*, does it disappear immediately, before I've even installed D* Stream? Do I have a day or two? She had no idea.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

JodeanSS said:


> retailers are not allowed to switch you from DTV to stream. the call center is supposed to do it. That includes ATT stores or Directv dealers.


Thanks. We needed a thread that wasn’t updated in 5 months updated with that


----------



## JodeanSS (11 mo ago)

compnurd said:


> Thanks. We needed a thread that wasn’t updated in 5 months updated with that


No problem!! Got bored fast here. posts from a year ago on the 1st page LOL forums are going downhill bigtime.....


----------

